# dig of a lifetime and we are not done!!!!!



## wilmingtonbottleboys

what a way to send out 2010!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

2


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

2


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

2


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

2


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

2


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

2


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

2


----------



## bostaurus

There is bound to be some veterinary bottles in there somewhere.  Amazing amount of bottles!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## the ham man

dang!!!! nice finds. looks like you guys hit the jackpot. perfect timing too.[] happy new years!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## cookie

absolutely.....amazing


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

4


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## GuntherHess

Quite a range of dates there. They sure like certain products too.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## JOETHECROW

Man,..you're killing me,...(I love it, but you're killing me!) There's some fantastic finds in there...What's up with the cardboard boxs and labeled bottles,...did you dig them too?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## RIBottleguy

Wow!!!  I'm dying to hear the story behind this.  I can hear the price of unembossed pontiled bottles dropping []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## cyberdigger

You guys need a roommate?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## GuntherHess

The Comstock medicine is quite rare and would be coveted by many collectors.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## David Fertig

I think I speak for everyone - Story Please!

 Pretty Please?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## JOETHECROW

OMG yes,...what Dave said.


----------



## madman

we need details! good lord that is a jack pot!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## GuntherHess

tell me the wedge medicine is embossed ?? []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## garrett1987

NICE. Whats the story? Looks like you hit the mother lode! I'm from Jacksonville if you need a digging buddy hit me up!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## JOETHECROW

LoL,...I keep refreshing the screen like a battle to the death ebay auction![]


 10 to 12 registered members watching and god knows how many others....


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1


 

*Heart attack picture!*


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

1


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Soooooo......what do you think guys and gals???  man, my fingers hurt from posting all these pics!!!!  i can't believe we got all these bottles in a day and a half and we have only dug about 30% of the area!!!


----------



## cyberdigger

You were looking forward to posting this dig, weren't you? [] I'm intuitive that way..


----------



## JOETHECROW

I was thinking it's awesome, and I was thinking about cleaning them all.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW

Can we have the story without giving away your spot??


----------



## David Fertig

Can we have the spot without giving away your story?


----------



## cyberdigger

[]


----------



## Wheelah23

I'm going to throw up, in a good way... I'm assuming this is from a privy?


----------



## PrivyCheese

Speechless.....ou absolutely MUST write a detailed story....maybe for the Bottle and Glass mag. Dude...you owe it to the hobby. This is what us diggers live for. It may well never happen again...to any of us ever.... Its amazing. I just cant imagine what your thinking laying in bed....just un friggin real!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

which one is that???  sorry, not a medicine man!!!




> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> The Comstock medicine is quite rare and would be coveted by many collectors.


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> which one is that???  sorry, not a medicine man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> The Comstock medicine is quite rare and would be coveted by many collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE:
Click to expand...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

not yet man!!  sorry, i will spill the beans after the site is dug out!!




> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Can we have the story without giving away your spot??


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

what's the price range on this bottle??




> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> which one is that???  sorry, not a medicine man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> The Comstock medicine is quite rare and would be coveted by many collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GuntherHess

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> which one is that??? sorry, not a medicine man!!!
> 
> 
> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> The Comstock medicine is quite rare and would be coveted by many collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE:


 
 yes that one ... You are a medicine man now[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

which one is the wedge medicine??  like i said, i'm not a medicine man??  


> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> tell me the wedge medicine is embossed ?? []


----------



## cyberdigger

Right now there's 13 members drooling over this thread.. that's the most I have ever seen on a thread that didn't get deleted soon afterwards. [8D]


----------



## TJSJHART

this find must be makin you meds. pharmacy, and other bottles of this type drool  like that warehouse full of ACL'S find on fleabay made me drool and dream  WOW


----------



## cordilleran

You have effectively depressed the bottle market.


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL: TJSJHART
> 
> this find must be makin you meds. pharmacy, and other bottles of this type drool  like that warehouse full of ACL'S find on fleabay made me drool and dream  WOW


 yep!


----------



## JOETHECROW

There's a lot of amazing bottles in there,...must be over 100 Godfrey's cordial's...The one I keep seeing that I'd love to dig is the fern patterened pontil with the bulb on the neck...Is that a cologne or a med? I know there IS a med w/ that pattern....just wondering.


----------



## GuntherHess

> which one is the wedge medicine??


 
 You posted a photo, its the Prices Patent. It was a medicinal glycerine import.
 Yours looks like an early version. Its interesting.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1


 

 GuntherHess is referring to this one.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Holy Hell-o !  crazy man.how deep was the pit??
  The Minerals are  nice!
   Looks like a lot of age variations.
   It is fun when they keep coming out non stop.


----------



## cordilleran

Given the volume and variety of bottles, looks to be a commercial privy pit catering to a business enterprise.


----------



## KBbottles

HOLY (choice words)!!!!!!! WOWEEEE!!!!  Cant wait to hear all the details and see what comes next.  You are sure into a dig of a century!!! My goodness!!!  Please offer duplicates on the forum first if you decide to sell any.  Im not just drooling, im drowning in drool.  Absolutely beautiful digs so far!


----------



## JOETHECROW

> Please offer duplicates on the forum first if you decide to sell any.


 

 Great idea,...hope you'll consider it.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Did you take a pic of the hole?


----------



## appliedlips

Absolutely amazing!!!!!!!  I'm going out on a limb to say these were definitely not from a privy, my guess is a crawl space under a commercial building. Congratulations.


----------



## RedGinger

Did you guys hit the holy grail of bottles, etc???  What happened?  I can't keep up with all the posts, so I'll type before I forget.  I like The Mother's Relief bottle a lot.  Um, I like every bottle you have there.  What is going on?  It's not 2012 yet.  Please share your story with us before my husband's head explodes.  I'm not in the mood for cleaning tonight.  Thanks.  Congrats.  This is quite the range of bottles.  Can I come dig with you guys??


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> There's a lot of amazing bottles in there,...must be over 100 Godfrey's cordial's...


 
 Or Dalby's?  I was proud of myself that I could recognize a good number of them.  With so many duplicates, I hope you'll consider some trading or something.  Jut what our house needs, more bottles!  We can't help ourselves, though.  [X(]


----------



## baltbottles

You beat me to the punch Doug I was just going to say these look like crawl space finds.

 I know those A.C. Evans pontiled sodas are, and I guess now were pretty rare. I probably would have kept it on the down low that I found so many of the same rare bottle.

 Chris


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Absolutely amazing!!!!!!! I'm going out on a limb to say these were definitely not from a privy, my guess is a crawl space under a commercial building. Congratulations.


 
 Some of them look sick, so maybe it's a mix of "digging and finding" hahaha.


----------



## KBbottles

Im sure there is still just as much demand for those rare ones regardless.  No?


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1


 
 I hope the emergency brake is "on" on that tractor!


----------



## KBbottles

I loved how all those Dalbys were lined up too! Such eye candy.   Im really liking the old colognes also.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

if anyone knows what this bottle was used for and how much it is worth, please let me know.  



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> There's a lot of amazing bottles in there,...must be over 100 Godfrey's cordial's...The one I keep seeing that I'd love to dig is the fern patterened pontil with the bulb on the neck...Is that a cologne or a med? I know there IS a med w/ that pattern....just wondering.


----------



## KBbottles

Im almost positive theyre colognes... Theres a forum member on here that collects pontil colognes and he may have one of these. Not sure on price so wont guess... But... I love them!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

the A.C. Evan's will still remain rare.  we are avid wilmington, bottle collectors and when we get a rare wilmington bottle we keep them......so the market is just the same.  if anyone knows about any of these bottles please let me know.  what are these pontiled bottles??  anything that is not embossed wilmington, nc is for sale!!!!  thanks for all your help!!


----------



## KBbottles

Turlingtons!!! Are these pontiled too??


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

yes, some are and some are not.



> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> Turlingtons!!! Are these pontiled too??


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## pyshodoodle

WOW! [][][][][][][][][]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Chris,...If you're referring to the bulb neck, I would guess cologne from the form...(Think Lakes indian Specific )...While I'm not positive I'm pretty sure...The Godfrey's Cordial was an opiate based med. Here's an unembossed cologne from Jeff and Holly's site.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i will



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please offer duplicates on the forum first if you decide to sell any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea,...hope you'll consider it.[]
Click to expand...


----------



## JOETHECROW

Chris,...Here's a Lake's bottle,...now this IS a med,...that's why I'm unsure. A Lot of colognes DO use the bulb neck form,....So not so sure. LOVE the fern pattern though...If you sell those reasonable, I'd like one.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle

Curious on how many broken bottles you dug.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i am always looking for wilmington, nc bottles.  that is what i collect!!  anything not embossed wilmington, nc is for sale!!



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> There's a lot of amazing bottles in there,...must be over 100 Godfrey's cordial's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Dalby's?Â  I was proud of myself that I could recognize a good number of them.Â  With so many duplicates, I hope you'll consider some trading or something.Â  Jut what our house needs, more bottles!Â  We can't help ourselves, though.Â  [X(]
Click to expand...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

make me an offer.



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Chris,...Here's a Lake's bottle,...now this IS a med,...that's why I'm unsure. A Lot of colognes DO use the bulb neck form,....So not so sure. LOVE the fern pattern though...If you sell those reasonable, I'd like one.[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

a whole bunch!!!



> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Curious on how many broken bottles you dug.


----------



## 808 50th State

Awesome!


----------



## KBbottles

I think id like one too.  Just cant remember what they go for.  Im going to find the pontil cologne expert on here.


----------



## pyshodoodle

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> a whole bunch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Curious on how many broken bottles you dug.
Click to expand...

 So - the whole to broken ratio?   I'm guessing you did better than normal with that:? 
 I'm still blown away. Hope you tell the story soon!


----------



## cowseatmaize

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1


 I understand if you have too many but this seams a bit extreme. Sure, with a good mulching blade, they'll take up a lot less space but there must be someone you can give the to...hint, hint.[]


----------



## glass man

WOW BOTTLE OVER LOAD! ONLY IN MY DREAMS! ARE THERE ANY CATHEDREL PICKLES ???? JAMIE


----------



## botlenut

Wow what a haul, thats the kind of digging most of us only dream about. What a variety of bottles, and age. If the Price's Patent Candle wedge bottle is aqua as it appears, its far more scarce then the cobalt ones you see every now and then.  I collect the Pontiled Colognes, and if you post a good picture of the types you dug, and how tall they are, I can try to give you some idea of value. There's a bunch of different variations. A number of them were made in different sizes too. I will be following this post. At least its only Sunday now and you have another full day before going back to work I assume. I would imagine you will be right back in there. I would be there at first light, (or earlier).[] Good luck, and thanks for sharing with us. Mark


----------



## sandchip

Dang near speechless here.


----------



## woody

That is the dig of a lifetime. Congratulations on the haul!!!


----------



## woody

I'm thinking they hit the original town dump, rather than a privy or crawlspace.


----------



## coreya

Why wont they tell us how these were found??????


----------



## deacon_frost

wow super haul congrats, dont blame you for keeping this one on the hush hush[]


----------



## bottle_head9

I agree Woody, He said they were only 30% done. I think it is a dump of some sort...Awsome post!! Congratulations!!![]


> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> I'm thinking they hit the original town dump, rather than a privy or crawlspace.


----------



## mr.fred

I'm   thinking  the same thing[8|]


----------



## sandchip

Would love to see more insitu pics like post #89 if you got any.


----------



## woody

Are those Evan's mineral water bottles pontiled?
 What a nice color in those.


----------



## deldig

Chris,

 What is the true color of the Udolpho Wolfes that is sick. Is it pontiled or smooth?


----------



## PrivyCheese

No since in asking Chris any questions right now....He is back in the hole by now.


----------



## beendiggin

Congrats!   That is truly a mother lode.   I wish I was in on something like that.  Or even half of that.  It's mind botttling!  Good luck on the rest of the dump.  I can't wait to find out the story behind this find.  Was it research or luck?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> I'm thinking they hit the original town dump, rather than a privy or crawlspace.


 
 Yeah, that would have to be one HUGE pit to hold all of those bottles.and they are not done yet? wow Dump or privy exciting sheit []


----------



## GuntherHess

Maybe they dug up one of those buried steam boat paddle wheelers[]
 http://www.glswrk-auction.com/102.htm

 I hope they are thinking ahead and reserving a couple extra tables for the spring bottle shows[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

sorry, no pickles but i will let you know if i find any.



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> WOW BOTTLE OVER LOAD! ONLY IN MY DREAMS! ARE THERE ANY CATHEDREL PICKLES ???? JAMIE


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i will contact you later on today with some sizes.  i'm really not sure on the prices of these pontiled bottles.  thanks for your help!!



> ORIGINAL:  botlenut
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â  Wow what a haul, thats the kind of digging most of us only dream about. What a variety of bottles, and age. If the Price's Patent Candle wedge bottle is aqua as it appears, its far more scarce then the cobalt ones you see every now and then.Â  I collect the Pontiled Colognes, and if you post a good picture of the types you dug, and how tall they are, I can try to give you some idea of value. There's a bunch of different variations.Â A number of them were made in different sizes too. I will be following this post. At least its only Sunday now and you have another full day before going back to work I assume. I would imagine you will be right back in there. I would be there at first light, (or earlier).[] Good luck, and thanks for sharing with us. Mark


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

yes, graphite pontil!!  



> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Are those Evan's mineral water bottles pontiled?
> What a nice color in those.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

pontiled, and it is citron yellow!!



> ORIGINAL:  deldig
> 
> Chris,
> 
> What is the true color of the Udolpho Wolfes that is sick. Is it pontiled or smooth?


----------



## deldig

Chris - Sent you a PM.


----------



## GuntherHess

> If the Price's Patent Candle wedge bottle is aqua as it appears, its far more scarce then the cobalt ones you see every now and then.


 
 I would guess it will be a light sapphire blue when they clean it. Its less common than the cobalt but you see them every so often. I have never seen an aqua one and I agree that would be rare.


----------



## ob815

jack pot happy new year


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i will clean it up good today and send you some pics.  price???



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Price's Patent Candle wedge bottle is aqua as it appears, its far more scarce then the cobalt ones you see every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess it will be a light sapphire blue when they clean it. Its less common than the cobalt but you see them every so often. I have never seen an aqua one and I agree that would be rare.
Click to expand...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i didn't get it?  can you send again?



> ORIGINAL:  deldig
> 
> Chris - Sent you a PM.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

what are the Dalbys???



> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> I loved how all those Dalbys were lined up too! Such eye candy.   Im really liking the old colognes also.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Chris,...this is a dalby's....But I think folks were referring to the Godfrey's Cordial that is the long tapered bottle that looks similar. Although if there are Turlington's, there could be some Dalby's in there...


----------



## appliedlips

The tapered bottles are just generic bottles and not necessarily Dalby's or Godfrey's. I've seen them with labels for local druggists etc.. I always here them referred to as label only Godfrey's based on there shape alone but have never seen any evidence of that being the case.


----------



## ms.gal

WOW..I'm hyperventelating here..i'm not a digger..except thru ya'lls posts..wonderful..


----------



## JOETHECROW

> The tapered bottles are just generic bottles and not necessarily Dalby's or Godfrey's. I've seen them with labels for local druggists etc..


 
 Doug,...agreed, I've seen these w/ different labels...but here's something you may find interesting.


----------



## GuntherHess

I think the glass companies used those names to help buyers relate easier to the different bottle forms. These were legacy medicines that pioneered the iconic shapes. Most druggists would be familiar with them.

 Some forms were so iconic (such as Turlingtons form) that I dont think anyone ever tried using it for anything else. The tapered cylinder (dalby, godfrey) was more generic and it was more widely used for other products.


----------



## peejrey

[sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif]Uhhhhhhhhh.........
 Now words can explain........
wow...
 [8|]


----------



## Dansalata

HOLY ---!!! THE MOTHERLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck1188

WOW. Just Wow. 
 Dig of a lifetime is an understatement. 
 I would possibly be interested in one of those colognes as well. 
 Will send pm


----------



## Poison_Us

I lost count after 1000!  Congrats on the find!  Keep digging that dump.  Let us know if you find any poisons []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i got one cobalt blue posion.  will post a pic for you later.



> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> I lost count after 1000!Â  Congrats on the find!Â  Keep digging that dump.Â  Let us know if you find any poisonsÂ []


----------



## JOETHECROW

> I think the glass companies used those names to help buyers relate easier to the different bottle forms.


 

 I agree 100%.[]


----------



## bottle34nut

dump would be my guess too.  and i would not reveal its location or or even photos of the area until i was sure that i had cleaned it out.  you would be amazed at how many people will lurk online just to find info,  and dont get me wrong,  with a mother-lode like this and only 1/3 dug, people will travel to get at it.  no doubt in my mind that this the dig of a lifetime,  but it also just goes to show you that there still is a lot of stuff out there.  the only thing that confuses me is the bottles in the boxes,  there is no way they would have survived in the ground.  finish that hole, and lets hear the story.  ps.  im available to help...lol    greg


----------



## peejrey

What is the box with the 6 labeled bottles in it?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

perfume!



> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> What is the box with the 6 labeled bottles in it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Why wont they tell us how these were found??????


 
 Because you might put it all together and fly up here and dig the the rest out at night hahahahahahah!!![]


----------



## Chuck1188

Inbox is full. PM me for price of one of those pontiled colognes


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

it is not full now.  pm me with an offer.



> ORIGINAL:  Chuck1188
> 
> Inbox is full. PM me for price of one of those pontiled colognes


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Im jealous of all the fun your having digging that stuff out!! [8D]


----------



## CALDIGR2

How many slicks in that haul? Looks like some KILLA stuff, but the slicks should be tossed.


----------



## Blackglass

Nothing short of a "Dig of a lifetime", congratulations!


----------



## lexdigger

Yeah I can't believe the amount of good bottles that are there mixed in with all the damaged, common and slick stuff. Lots of cherries to pick out of that pile!!! I wonder if the barrel flasks are embossed? I believe those local mineral waters may have went from Rare to Scarce in one day, but it wouldn't hurt my feeling a bit. I'd love to be able to say I was the one who made that happen! LOL


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> How many slicks in that haul? Looks like some KILLA stuff, but the slicks should be tossed.


 
 I saw one picture that looked like just a pile of slicks, but they were all pontiled.[sm=tongue.gif]  I would love to see some of those bottles cleaned.  The Udolpho's is one of those beautiful sick bottles.  As others have said, this has to be a town dump or something.  If so, I wonder why no one found it earlier.


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1


 
 What is that one with the off-set neck??


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1


 
 I almost passed right by this one, only to see that they are all pontiled.  Holy cow.


----------



## woody

I don't blame you for not wanting to tell the location of your dump. 
 I did that one time to a good pontiled dump and came back in a couple of days and someone had dug it out. 
 I know who did it but couldn't prove it.[]
 Either way, I'm sure he ended up with some bad karma.[]


----------



## woody

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that one with the off-set neck??
Click to expand...

 
 Looks like a bottle still buried in sand inside of a stoneware piece, Laur.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> Â  As others have said, this has to be a town dump or something.Â  If so, I wonder why no one found it earlier.Â


 
 If it was an old dump,maybe it was covered over with blacktop/concrete.It would have had to be covered before anyone in (our time) could pick through it,and there it stayed that way until these guys hit it.Thats my guess []


----------



## lexdigger

I'm gonna guess that these were all found in various contexts on the same property? Some of them have privy dirt on them, others do not. Some look like they may have cistern dirt on them? Some were Never buried in the ground and may have came out of an attic or crawl space? Either way, can't wait to hear the story and see the end results!!!


----------



## cyberdigger

That's the theory I've been working on, Chris.. seems to be several decades worth of a single family's trash.. and a few attic finds.. looking forward to the real story!!


----------



## Oldihtractor

Here's an Idea maybe it was a pharmacy or where the bottler druggist was located  Mr Evans??   looks like  crawl space dirt with saw dust etc. then the bottles are in an ash layer..     that would explain the clean dry stuff  with lables etc..    Thats what Chris and I talked about on the phone today. Anyway Nice dig!


----------



## RedGinger

Joe suggested drugstore, but wouldn't they have sold most of the bottles?  Why would so many still be there?  I guess speculating won't do any good.  Can't wait to hear the scoop, so to speak, from these Wilmington boys!

 Woody, that makes sense.  My eye couldn't figure out that picture!


----------



## JOETHECROW

> Looks like some KILLA stuff, but the slicks should be tossed.


 
 I notice you state that belief from time to time,...I've been collecting 40 years, and I don't automatically toss a slick...some are very crude and beautiful...Besides, there's a lot of pontils amongst the slicks. I suppose that should be up to the individual digger, and even then a shame. You're entitled to your opinion of course, but it doesn't have to be other folks belief. Right? [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger

It makes me want to follow him around and clean up after him, it does.. []


----------



## cookie

Hi-what is the bright blue jar in the last picture ?


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Here's an Idea maybe it was a pharmacy or where the bottler druggist was located  Mr Evans??   looks like  crawl space dirt with saw dust etc. then the bottles are in an ash layer..     that would explain the clean dry stuff  with lables etc..    Thats what Chris and I talked about on the phone today. Anyway Nice dig!
> [/quote/]
> 
> 
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> *I wouldn't want to pressure these guys nor give away their location but it sure reminded me of our "Drugstore dig"*[]


----------



## CALDIGR2

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some KILLA stuff, but the slicks should be tossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you state that belief from time to time,...I've been collecting 40 years, and I don't automatically toss a slick...some are very crude and beautiful...Besides, there's a lot of pontils amongst the slicks. I suppose that should be up to the individual digger, and even then a shame. You're entitled to your opinion of course, but it doesn't have to be other folks belief. Right? [&:]
Click to expand...

 M partner saves slicks, but I don't unless they are cobalt. Slicks are death to sell and take up too much valuable storage space in the garage. I dug a pit on the 31st and every bottle in that hole went back. There were some embossed junkers like Hoods, Lydias, Hunyadis, etc, but I tossed them back along with the slicks. My buddy's gonna redig that privy and reclaim my rejects. He might be doin' it today for all I know. It's only 4' deep so it won't take long. I gave him another ABD last month and he saved over 20 bottles that I didn't want to deal with. I have a cutoff at 10 bucks. If it isn't worth a easy $10 it is returned to the dirt. Heck, I've even tossed OP slicks.


----------



## Plumbata

Wow, congratulations!

  When you finish digging, be sure to post a very detailed story and  perhaps some more in-situ photographs. I bet the story will be almost as  good as that load of killer bottles.

 It is hard to tell, but did you find hundreds of embossed local Pharmacy bottles or are most of them slicks?

 It looks like in just a few days you guys dug up more glassy money than my years of accumulation would be worth. I am at the same time extremely happy for you, extremely jealous, and extremely hopeful for a future personal discovery of even 1/10th that magnitude. With the proof you provided it seems that such treasure troves are still out there.

 I was exploring earlier today and found a gigantic undug 30s/early 40s dump overflowing with a bounty of glass and pottery and from the frozen surface pulled a good local milk I needed, with nice sodas and a stoneware jug frozen solid but visible in the ground...

 I was really happy with my discovery until I saw this! []


----------



## lexdigger

I will keep a slick if it's something unusual or an odd color etc. Most of the holes I dig are full of the same old junkers that everyone all across the country digs and you can't give em away. We tend to throw 90% of what comes out back into the hole 9 out of 10 times. Every now and then you get a good hole loaded with decent bottles. It also depends on the circumstances. If you dig all day for One patent med... you tend to keep it! If you dig a hundred of em in one day, they tend to go back in the hole! LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I keep the (blown) slicks and the commons.I give them to people. The non bottle diggers love um.Its a shame to throw them back when they waited so many years and so  patiently to get out of that stinking crap  hole[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger

THAT is the way to be, Rick!! [] I don't see how you guys can throw them back when so many others out there are not so jaded about bottle collecting.. anything old, embossed, or with an open pontil, in my book, is at least worth cleaning up and passing along..


----------



## mr.fred

I'll  take  a Slick  any old day[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]----sure  beats  Nothing[&o]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

no need to throw the slicks out b/c i have a guy who sells them for $1 a piece.  yes, we found about 500 slicks.



> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> How many slicks in that haul? Looks like some KILLA stuff, but the slicks should be tossed.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

it is a bottle inside of a shaving cream container.



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that one with the off-set neck??
Click to expand...


----------



## cyberdigger

"no need to throw the slicks out b/c i have a guy who sells them for $1 a piece. yes, we found about 500 slicks."

 WHAT GUY????


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

sure is!!  ain't that some s**t!!!



> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that one with the off-set neck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a bottle still buried in sand inside of a stoneware piece, Laur.
Click to expand...


----------



## peejrey

> I'llÂ  takeÂ  a SlickÂ  any old day


 I actually find them to be useful, not only as gifts, but if there big enough you can put: Herbs, seeds, incense ect into them.
 they're also a great decorator piece, if you use them right.
 I got a newer whiskey jug yesterday, its awesome.
 it still even has the scent of the irish bourbon whiskey......[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i never throw slicks away....there is always someone who wants them.  they are still money but not as much.  sell them in bulk and you get a little change!!



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some KILLA stuff, but the slicks should be tossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you state that belief from time to time,...I've been collecting 40 years, and I don't automatically toss a slick...some are very crude and beautiful...Besides, there's a lot of pontils amongst the slicks. I suppose that should be up to the individual digger, and even then a shame. You're entitled to your opinion of course, but it doesn't have to be other folks belief. Right? [&:]
Click to expand...


----------



## peejrey

hey wil, did you get my pm?


----------



## druggistnut

Chris,
 What an eye opener! I think I would need to take something to lower my blood pressure.
 I tried sending a PM twice, it just doesn't seem to want to go through.
 I'll email you with my desires, but wanted to also comment on a couple of things.
 The bottles which resemble the Darby's also resemble a lot of blueing bottles.
 It's really obvious that this isn't a pit or a normal dump, with a large number of undamaged oil lamp globes and intact paper. I also agree that this is under a building. This was safe from water and corrosive elements.
 Your Wilmington display is very impressive. It makes the head go in a lot of directions>> like how many truly outstanding collections exist out there that rarely see the light of day or appreciative eyes.
 I have no clue what to offer on some of those bottles, but I hope some can be had for a reasonable price, especially after Christmas.  -smile-
 CONGRATS.
 Bill


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

just sent you a pm.



> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> hey wil, did you get my pm?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

let me know what you want.  make me offers here.  no offer will go unheard!!



> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> Chris,
> What an eye opener! I think I would need to take something to lower my blood pressure.
> I tried sending a PM twice, it just doesn't seem to want to go through.
> I'll email you with my desires, but wanted to also comment on a couple of things.
> The bottles which resemble the Darby's also resemble a lot of blueing bottles.
> It's really obvious that this isn't a pit or a normal dump, with a large number of undamaged oil lamp globes and intact paper. I also agree that this is under a building. This was safe from water and corrosive elements.
> Your Wilmington display is very impressive. It makes the head go in a lot of directions>> like how many truly outstanding collections exist out there that rarely see the light of day or appreciative eyes.
> I have no clue what to offer on some of those bottles, but I hope some can be had for a reasonable price, especially after Christmas.Â  -smile-
> CONGRATS.
> Bill


----------



## RedGinger

This post has me itching to go looking for bottles (not necessarily to dig in this weather), but find somewhere to scratch around or look under.  I'm happy to find some cool artifacts.  I don't know that anyone can expect a haul such as your's. 

 Also, I do throw plain slicks back, but if it's op, or very crude and old, I'll take it home, always.  I think a lot of people are not accustomed to finding really old stuff, so we take home stuff the others wouldn't.


----------



## cyberdigger

Gotta admit, Laur.. this thread has given me a serious case of "wannadigitis" ..[]


----------



## RedGinger

Beauty is in the eye of the (bottle)holder.


----------



## cyberdigger

16 registered members, who don't hide their online activity, viewing one thread at the same time.. wow.. 13 pages in less than 24 hours ..wow.. statistically, the best thread all year! []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i am getting a lot of offers here on these bottles.  keep the offers coming and i will go through them all after the dig is over.  thanks guys and gals!  everything but the embossed wilmington, nc bottles are for sale.


----------



## deldig

Chris,

 Did you get my PM?


----------



## peejrey

> statistically, the best thread all year!


 Statistically, you mean: in the last 2 days[]


----------



## peejrey

Send me a box of OP's


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

sorry, it did not.  try it again.



> ORIGINAL:  deldig
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Did you get my PM?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

guys, here is my email..... cbw315@yahoo.com  if you want to send your questions or offers here, that would be great.  thanks to everyone.  i will be digging again tomorrow and all week, so get ready for some more pics and finds.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

cool man great dig ,so git-r-done!!![]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

all cleaned up.....as best i could!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

That's why I find my Buffalo Girls so satisfying. 

 wilmingtonbottleboys's: Kick up my holy grail while you're at it if it ain't too much trouble. I see y'all did find a couple of the ladies.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

we sure did.  let me know if you are interested in them.



> ORIGINAL:  Buffalo Hunter
> 
> That's why I find my Buffalo Girls so satisfying.
> 
> wilmingtonbottleboys's: Kick up my holy grail while you're at it if it ain't too much trouble. I see y'all did find a couple of the ladies.


----------



## madman

more pix please


----------



## GuntherHess

The mark under your thumb appears to be a British Registry Diamond used to date early English bottles.  If you can read the date code on that you can get the year (assuming it wasnt just a decorative addition)





 Check half way down this page for the codes...
 http://www.aussiebottledigger.com.au/bottledating.html


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

I'll keep check on the thread and when the dig's finished I'd be interested in any of the girls I don't have, every couple of weeks a new design shows up. Thanks and congratulations.


----------



## garrett1987

Headed to Wilmington tomorrow..I'm going to checkout a few places. I think I know where these guys might be digging. Wish me luck.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

What water company is the one with the label? Buckhorn?


> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 4


----------



## blobbottlebob

Man oh man,
 This is really something. I just had the pleasure of scanning through all of those pages at once. Absolutely amazing. This is no joke - there are single bottles that would make my year - or decade! I'd be happy with ONE, and you found hundreds and hundreds. Congrats. Mind blowing stuff. I will email you as well. I'm impressed, jealous, and happy for you guys.


----------



## surfaceone

*Congratulations Cris & friends!*

 You guys are gonna have to build a gate for that driveway, especially if she's only 35% dug. You've pegged all recent readings on the official A-BN Drool-ometer, fo sho!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To the question of throwback slicks or commons. I've done did it, but generally I have to force myself. Not enough space for them though. Perhaps we could establish a Throwback Bank or exchange, wherein folks could picture/detail a group of unwanted guys. Wanters of said previously unwanted guys might be happy to pay freight and a modest "finder's fee" for such booty. I'm just sayin...

*Epic dig, gentlemen!* I'mo stay tuned.


----------



## deepbluedigger

Amazing. Just amazing.

 The registration date on the Price's should be 4th december 1853. Pale blue is early, and the one you've got is pontilled. The earlier ones turn up with pretty much every type and shape of pontil variation you can think of.


----------



## hunter2000

Prices ebay price sold is between 115.00 and 245.00 open the sale to the england/uk and you will get top dollar for it.


----------



## GuntherHess

> The registration date on the Price's should be 4th december 1853


 
 Is that the patent date? or the company start date? or something similar?
 I assume its used the same on all the bottles?  So its more of a decoration than a true registration diamond?


----------



## GuntherHess

> Headed to Wilmington tomorrow..I'm going to checkout a few places. I think I know where these guys might be digging. Wish me luck.


 
 Good luck , we will let the cops know you were last seen here when your folks report you missing.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize

> Is that the patent date? or the company start date? or something similar?


 Hopefully deepblue will check this again but I think it was the bottle design or the mixture in it. The company is older and still in business.


----------



## Iowadigger64

WOW! Thought I had a good year it would take me 10 years of good diggin years to get a haul like this one! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bent_Twig

This is great!

 I keep comming back to see if there are new pictures posted up.

 I hope the spot is still loaded for ya.

 It is hard not to be jealous , but I am very happy for you guys.

 Digging in a spot like that has to be a real rush.

 Be watchful of other diggers sneaking into your spot.

 I would dig that out as quickly as possible in order to assure you get the bottles.

 I also think it is very nice of you to offer up the doubles to the forum members.

 Congrats on a truely once in a lifetime dig!! 

                Twig.


----------



## KBbottles

Is that price's pontiled? I couldn't tell.


----------



## GuntherHess

Its tough to tell from the photo, glass chip/sticky ball maybe? Jerry might know.
 Definately worth more if pontil marked.


----------



## deepbluedigger

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The registration date on the Price's should be 4th december 1853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the patent date? or the company start date? or something similar?
> I assume its used the same on all the bottles?  So its more of a decoration than a true registration diamond?
Click to expand...

 
 British registered designs were something similar to a copyright, rather than a patent. In this case the registration was for the design of the bottle. By registering the design the Price Co was ensuring that they had proprietary rights to the design, and that identically shaped and colored bottles couldn't be used by any other British company. The company, and their glycerine, were around for 20 or 30 years before the design of the bottle was registered (the Co started out in London in 1830 as a manufacturer of candles, hence the embossing on the bottle, even though the bottle contained glycerine).

 Registration diamonds often became part of the branding on packaging, and so even though the registration protection of the Prices bottle design expired in (I think) the 1860s the diamond was still embossing on the bottles right into the early 20th century.


----------



## GuntherHess

Intesting, thanks for the information.


----------



## towhead

WOW!!  Am I ever gonna have sweet dreams tonight!!!!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> 
> It's really obvious that this isn't a pit or a normal dump, with a large number of undamaged oil lamp globes and intact paper. I also agree that this is under a building. This was safe from water and corrosive elements.


 

 Im going to have to change my guess from,found under blacktop to found under a house also. There is no way paper labels can look that good coming out of a crap hole []. But I don't think it was a crawl space under a house,way to many bottles for a crawl space.I think a house was built over all these bottles at some point in time. What ever way it was, they were well protected,the corks are still in a lot of them. 
 I can't wait to find out now .  Great dig/finds


----------



## cowseatmaize

I see plenty of sickness unfortunately in the shown. 
 I've also seen labels and bottles come out of the ground with no sickness as well. I think it depends on a few factors.
 The water and minerals in it, acidity and if it was a hillside. More runoff is less of the previous,
 I've also seen things in cans or larger bottles be totally protected. 
 That was just in the few years I dug as a teen.
 Just my opinion.


----------



## sandchip

What kind of stopper is that in the aqua J&IEM in post #57?


----------



## woody

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 1


 
 It looks like some type of cork.


----------



## RedGinger

I've seen posts by members such as Staunton Dan (where is he anyway?), in which he has dug bottles with labels.  Of course, the labels weren't always in great condition, but some were quite clear.  As for the sickness, I think that Udolpho's looked great sick.  It also looked great cleaned up.  That's a conundrum for some.


----------



## KBbottles

The dump i hit over the summer had some good paper labels come out.  Part of my site had a car hood or something in it and a lot of sawdust areas thar managed to keep moisture at a minimum.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> I've seen posts by members such as Staunton Dan (where is he anyway?),


 
 Talked with Dan recently. He's ok, just taking a break.


----------



## RedGinger

Thanks, Matt.  I suppose with all the snow, it's a little bit hard to dig right now.  

 I need a break from bottles too sometimes.  This post got me back in.


----------



## riverdiver

Hey guys,

 Thanks for proving once again that all the dumps have indeed NOT been dug out, the colognes are my favorite out of the haul so far too. Keep up the good work, and dont give up the ghost on the location but please keep the photos especially the in situ ones coming on a daily basis.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Alright guys and gals!!!! This dig is over! I pulled about another 1000 bottles out again today. Now, the question everyone has been wondering about. Where were these bottles dug from????? They came out of a crawlspace under a building here in wilmington. Man, i can't believe it is over. My father, brother and I are completely exhausted. This dig started out with my father seeing some guy selling bottles, out of a milk crate, on a street corner. He spoke with the guy to see what he was selling and to see if he had any bottles from Wilmington, NC. After talking for a while he asked where he got them from. The guy stated that he dug them out of a crawlspace in the building right behind where they were standing. Now knowing the location of where these bottles came out, my dad went in to speak to the workers. Once inside, my father asked the foreman that he wished he could get down into the crawlspace and dig some of those bottles out. The foreman handed him a shovel and said "go at it". It was on after that. So in a nutshell, that is how it happened. We were so lucky here to have this opportunity to dig this site!! The foreman and the owner of the property didn't care at all about these bottles. Thanks everyone for your posts and I will post some pics of todays finds tomorrow when I get them laid out. Enjoy these photos of the dig!!! Email with any questions!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## downeastdigger

Are you sure none of those bottle photos weren't Photoshopped? :] What a dream come true. Congratulations, great job.

 ps Give the guy a fifty next time you see him. 

 What an insane haul
 Happy for you guys


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## RedGinger

Wow!  That reminds me of our under a drugstore dig.  I wish I had worn a mask, like you guys wisely did.  Great pictures.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## RedGinger

I would love to see more pictures of the signs and other things you found.  I bet you guys _are _exhausted!  It's hard to walk upright for awhile, after crawling around under a place like that.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## Dabeel

That's great Chris and crew. Some of the members here called it right with their guesses........good job!

 Must have been a blast!

 Thanks for the story and pics.

 Doug


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## markh

Fantastic!!! Can't think of adjectives good enough to describe your find. Hope you find lots of new Wilmington bottles for your collection, and I'm sure lots of other collectors here will get some good ones too. Thanks for sharing all the great photos and please write this dig up for one of the bottle mags.

 Mark


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## Bent_Twig

That Demi is super cool!! 

 Cant believe it came out of there in one piece.

  This dig is unbelievable.

  Congrats Again!!

                             Twig.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

;


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## RedGinger

Wow!!!  That's incredible.  Our drugstore had a trapdoor too, btw.  I guess I assumed most did.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## KBbottles

OUTSTANDING!!  Did you get my email?


----------



## Bent_Twig

More big ole Demi's !!  WOW!! I sure am glad you took alot of pictures for us. This is one cool thread.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Lucky ain't the word! 
  There has to be more houses around there like that.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> /


 
 Now that's a cool picture


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

where do i go to write this up for a bottle mag??




> ORIGINAL:  markh
> 
> Fantastic!!! Can't think of adjectives good enough to describe your find. Hope you find lots of new Wilmington bottles for your collection, and I'm sure lots of other collectors here will get some good ones too. Thanks for sharing all the great photos and please write this dig up for one of the bottle mags.
> 
> Mark


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

you and me both.  i have never dug a demi!!  that is unheard of!!!




> ORIGINAL:  Bent_Twig
> 
> That Demi is super cool!!
> 
> Cant believe it came out of there in one piece.
> 
> This dig is unbelievable.
> 
> Congrats Again!!
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Twig.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

not sure?  what was the context?  sorry, i'm getting so many here it's hard to keep up.



> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!  Did you get my email?


----------



## RedGinger

You can go to Antique Bottle and Glass Collector.  Just ask Rick!  He has more stories in there than anyone I've seen.  I'm not sure of the process, but should be easy.  If you need any help with the writing or editing, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i will, thank you!!



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> You can go to Antique Bottle and Glass Collector.Â  Just ask Rick!Â  He has more stories in there than anyone I've seen.Â  I'm not sure of the process, but should be easy.Â  If you need any help with the writing or editing, I'd be happy to help.Â


----------



## Bent_Twig

Did ya find many black glass bottles? I remember seeing one you took a close up of one from the first set of pictures. Did ya find any more today? Some of those big ole stoppers you found might fit in those Demi's

                   Twig.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

hey rick, i was told to ask you how to get this story posted in a bottle mag??  any help??



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Lucky ain't the word!
> There has to be more houses around there like that.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

nah, didn't find any black glass.



> ORIGINAL:  Bent_Twig
> 
> Did ya find many black glass bottles? I remember seeing one you took a close up of from the first set of pictures. Did ya find any more today? Some of those big ole stoppers you found might fit in those Demi's
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Twig.


----------



## wedigdixie

You need to contact butch holcombe of American Digger Magazine, tell him matt jones of wedigdixie told you to contact him, his magazine is one of the biggest and most well known magazines in the eastern US.

 www.americandigger.com

 Hell Im gonna send him an email also. Please contact him he would love to right this up I am sure of it


----------



## earlyglass

Chris,

 You have a great story, and some good pictures... you should do an article for the ABGC magazine. Contact John Pastor at http://antiquebottleandglasscollector.com . 

 I have written a few articles for this publication, it isn't too bad once you start rolling. You certainly have an intriguing story!

 You have good support on the forum here, so let us know if you need any assistance.

 Mike


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

if you could, just give him my email and have him contact me.  cbw315@yahoo.com   thanks for your help.  i hope he contacts me!!




> ORIGINAL:  wedigdixie
> 
> You need to contact butch holcombe of American Digger Magazine, tell him matt jones of wedigdixie told you to contact him, his magazine is one of the biggest and most well known magazines in the eastern US.
> 
> www.americandigger.com
> 
> Hell Im gonna send him an email also. Please contact him he would love to right this up I am sure of it


----------



## PrivyCheese

Any Baltimore stuff in that treasure trove?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i think so.  i will have to check.


----------



## robert murray

man no words can describe how awesome this dig is.simply awesome!!!!!


----------



## rockbot

Stacked and buried! what a way to find bottles. SUPER!


----------



## markh

I just forwarded your email address to John Pastor, the new editor of antique Bottle and Glass collector and a link to this thread. I look forward to hearing more about this incredible find!!

 Mark H.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thank you so much.  i will let you know when i hear from him.



> ORIGINAL:  markh
> 
> I just forwarded your email address to John Pastor, the new editor of antique Bottle and Glass collector and a link to this thread. I look forward to hearing more about this incredible find!!
> 
> Mark H.


----------



## Dabeel

This picture should be on the cover of the magazine that you end up in. 
 Best In situ picture ever!

 Love it!

 Doug


----------



## RIBottleguy

What are those fellows I circled?  I'm definitely interested in them but I imagine you guys are a little overwhelmed.  Maybe I should contact you in a month lol


----------



## RedGinger

How old is the place?  What's the history of it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> hey rick, i was told to ask you how to get this story posted in a bottle mag??  any help??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Lucky ain't the word!
> There has to be more houses around there like that.
Click to expand...

 

 Hey Chris  
  Here is the new address to AB&GC.

  Antique Bottle & Glass Collector
 P.O. Box 227
 New Hudson, MI  48165

 Phone:  248-486-0530 - John Pastor


 I will say it again,CrAzY[:-] finds man[8D] It will make a good story.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

"Crawl Space CraZiness "  []


----------



## Poison_Us

And I don't know if this is actually dumped stuff.  Who would stack disposed bottles?  I'm thinking this was new bottle storage and perhaps there was a flood or something, this is why it all got buried like they are...just a guess.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> "Crawl Space CraZiness "


 No kidding. my brains on overload. 400+ posts in 3 days. So many questions. I can't wait for the book because it's just too hard to keep track now.
 I'm guessing this is all part of a restoration as well as excavation. I see a lot of  cinder block going in or the place was already worked on. That one old door to I guess a bulkhead was nice. One pic with I think window glass shards looked like they hit the water table, not sure. Old wavy panes are sought after too, salvage those.


----------



## glass man

THIS IS OVERWHELMING!  FUNNY PICTURE ERIC!![]


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> sorry, no pickles but i will let you know if i find any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> WOW BOTTLE OVER LOAD! ONLY IN MY DREAMS! ARE THERE ANY CATHEDREL PICKLES ???? JAMIE
Click to expand...

 
   I THANK YOU! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## sandchip

I was on a site of a gully that had saloons backing up to it in the past.  Some storm drainage improvements were being done, and the trackhoe operator said he could hear the glass crunching, but the head man wouldn't hear of letting me look.  I begged, offered to sign a waiver, letter his trucks for free, but nothing would change his mind.  I found one bottle, and a dang good one, on the way out on top of a mountain of dirt, so it wasn't a complete loss, but what else was there?  Anyway, the foreman at the old drugstore needs a huge thank you for letting you go at it like he did.  I'd take him and his wife out to the best restaurant in town.  That way, maybe he'll keep an eye out for bottles for you on future jobs.  Your dig sure gives us all hope that there's still great finds out there even after all these years.  I'd love to see an inventory list of all the bottles y'all found.  Thanks for sharing all this with us.


----------



## peejrey

[8|]
 I think Michael Polak needs to change some pictures in his books.
 I see so great desktop pics in there........
 Utterly COOL![]


----------



## towhead

Do you believe in Angels?  The guy selling bottles must have been an Angel sent to deliver the message to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

 -Julie  

 Maybe "someone" from the old building!!!!!!!


----------



## cadburys

> I'd take him and his wife out to the best restaurant in town.


 

 ...and don't forget the guy who told you where all the bottles were too!

 This is the best thread I've seen while lurking on this site for the last 4 years... beats the crap out of chainsaws! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedGinger

I'm with the others about giving the man some sort of compensation.  This may sound weird, but why would all those empty bottles be under there?  I asked myself the same question at our drugstore dig.  They were selling these bottles, so why would they all still be there?  The customers didn't just drink a whole bottle of medicine and leave... or maybe some did lol.  Maybe some were kept in stock to re-fill and then when the place closed, were tossed, or stored under the store?  I just don't know.  Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## T D

As a teen text might say:    *OMG!!!
*Thanks for posting!!


----------



## mr.fred

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I'm with the others about giving the homeless man some sort of compensation.  This may sound weird, but why would all those empty bottles be under there?  I asked myself the same question at our drugstore dig.  They were selling these bottles, so why would they all still be there?  The customers didn't just drink a whole bottle of medicine and leave... or maybe some did lol.  Maybe some were kept in stock to re-fill and then when the place closed, were tossed, or stored under the store?  I just don't know.  Any ideas, anyone?


  Trolls  i   Think[]------They are  everywhere[sm=tongue.gif] I saw them on the Drug Store dig  in  Bradford[]


----------



## woody

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> .


 
 That looks like a Glyco-Heroin bottle there. The amber one with label.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

man, you got a good eye Woody. The label is everything on that product.


 As far as giving money to theguy, maybe not a good idea if its just going to get stolen or spent on booz. A good coat may be a better reparation. Or even give a donation to local shelter. It never hurts your karma to give back when you have good fortune. Just a thought.


----------



## blobbottlebob

This post is so awesome. It is inspiring me to get my butt out there and go find stuff. Unfortunately, I will have to wait for warmer weather. But wow. Anytime your feeling like there's nothing left to find pull up a few of those pics - the stacked medicines - and you're ready to go!


----------



## blobbottlebob

> It never hurts your karma to give back when you have good fortune. Just a thought.


 Man - Antiquemeds,
 These are some fine words of wisdom. I would expect them to come from someone like Gunth, not some 23 post rookie!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i actually dug one pickle yesterday with a partail lable.  i am going to photograph those bottles today, so i will keep you posted.




> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> sorry, no pickles but i will let you know if i find any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> WOW BOTTLE OVER LOAD! ONLY IN MY DREAMS! ARE THERE ANY CATHEDREL PICKLES ???? JAMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I THANK YOU! [&:] JAMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i have given the guy all the slick bottles to sell. he is selling them for $1 each. we gave him over 500 bottles out of the first dig and i haven't even seen how many are in the second dig. he came out just fine here. i saw him on sunday selling those bottles at a local flea market and he said he had already made $50 off of them. thanks for your post here!! keep'em coming! i will post more pics of yesterday's dig tonight!!


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> As far as giving money to the guy, maybe not a good idea if its just going to get stolen or spent on booz. A good coat may be a better reparation. Or even give a donation to local shelter. It never hurts your karma to give back when you have good fortune. Just a thought.


 
 As my grandmother said, so what if they spend it on booze?  At least it will make them feel warm.  You never know what someone is going to do, and it's not my place to judge.  I agree, though, about giving back.


----------



## RedGinger

Good for you, Wilmington.  I'm sure he is very appreciative.  Can't wait to see more pictures!  As Bob said, this has really given me the digging itch too!


----------



## woody

Yes, I really appreciate you documenting the dig with pictures, Chris.
 It inspires a lot of us to get out there and dig some old bottles.[]

 When the weather warms up, of course.....LOL!!!


----------



## towhead

Me


----------



## woody

Nice drool, Julie.....[]


----------



## towhead

Ha Ha Drooly Julie.  [] Geez.... doesn't take much to amuse me!! ....maybe I need to get more sleep.  
 -Julie


----------



## sandchip

I wasn't discounting the fellow; he had already been mentioned, and I thought that in addition to rewarding him, the job foreman should be rewarded as well.  I'd be flying so high over finding that many pontils, I'd probably reward the whole dadgummed town!


----------



## pyshodoodle

Any ideas on why all that was down there?


----------



## pyshodoodle

Wondering if it was hidden during the Civil War or something and the owner died.


----------



## cyberdigger

They didn't have trash collection back then, so must have been the 1800's idea of a dumpster I guess.. expired products, old advertizing, outdated containers, etc all shoved down the hole during decades of store operation.. ?


----------



## ktbi

What a fantastic thread!  Thank you so much for the pictures.I'll bet you were speechless with all the Wilmington Bottles coming outta there. Looking forward to more pictures and a great story.  Ron


----------



## pyshodoodle

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> They didn't have trash collection back then, so must have been the 1800's idea of a dumpster I guess.. expired products, old advertizing, outdated containers, etc all shoved down the hole during decades of store operation.. ?


 Which came first? The trash collection or expired products?


----------



## cyberdigger

Haha..[8D]  you know what I mean.. they didn't need dates stamped on things, it was kind of obvious when something went bad or dried up..


----------



## pyshodoodle

Talk about over-ordering! Maybe it was a mafia money-laundering pharmacy!


----------



## tftfan

FREAK SHOW.....AWESOME !  Thanks for all the pics !.....can we get more pics ?


----------



## Dabeel

> i have given the guy all the slick bottles to sell. he is selling them for $1 each. we gave him over 500 bottles out of the first dig and i haven't even seen how many are in the second dig. he came out just fine here. i saw him on sunday selling those bottles at a local flea market and he said he had already made $50 off of them. thanks for your post here!! keep'em coming! i will post more pics of yesterday's dig tonight!!


 
 Way to Go Chris, that'll keep him busy for awhile and set your Karma straight for a good while too[]

 Can't wait to see more pics of the bottles!

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel

Hey guys,
 What were these type of bottles..............decorative vases? 
 I might want one of these from Chris and crew.

 thanks,
 Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Hey guys,
> What were these type of bottles..............decorative vases?
> I might want one of these from Chris and crew.
> 
> thanks,
> Doug


 
 They are oil lamp globes(chimneys). I'ts amazing how these things made it out whole also. The glass is very thin.It is rare to find whole ones in privy's


----------



## toddrandolph

Thanks for a fascinating digging story. This has to be, by far, the best digging story ever posted on here. Sure gives some hope for those of us who can never seem to find anything good.


----------



## bottlechaser62

I only collect bitters and inks but interested in this pontiled patterned bottle. I know your gonna say "make me an offer"   but I have no idea what to offer. anyone have any thoughts on what to offer?  











Attachment (1)


----------



## Jim

Congratulations on a great dig, Chris. You guys worked hard for it, and a lot of beautiful glass and local history was saved. I don't blame you a bit for keeping all of the locals, I know I certainly would. Well done, and it couldn't have happened for a better group of true bottle guys.  ~Jim


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  bottlechaser62
> 
> IÂ only collect bitters and inks but interested in this pontiled patterned bottle. I know your gonna say "make me an offer" Â  but I have no idea what to offer.Â anyone have any thoughts on whatÂ to offer?Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment (1)


 
 Lots of people have been talking about those particular bottles, and I've been speaking in private with some members about them.. there seems to be a general consensus on their value, which I would only reveal with the permission of Wilmingtonbottleboys, of course..


----------



## Dabeel

Thanks Rick

 Doug


----------



## 2muchstuff

I AM SO JEALOUS


----------



## lexdigger

That's what we all dream of finding... a HUGE Cache of stuff like that! Couldn't have asked for a better digging environment for this time of year either... beats the hell out of digging in the snow! Way to sniff em out guys!!! m/


----------



## earlyglass

Those colognes are early (1830-40s) and probably from the South Boston area. I have found a couple of them scuba diving up here in NH. Here is what they look like all cleaned up!

 Mike


----------



## surfaceone

> i actually dug one pickle yesterday with a partail lable. i am going to photograph those bottles today, so i will keep you posted.


 
 Hello Chris,

 With all the great labels, partial labels and other paper articles, I hope you will maybe dust some/all of those guys carefully and record/photograph the information contained thereon for posterity and history. 






 I'm interested in your thoughts on how this fantastic *time capsule* came to be.






  Are they stacked more than 10 courses high?  Was this an entire basement room that was "buried"






 How deep are we talking here?






 I'm confused by the presence of what looks like modern cinderblocks. Was a wall shored up and the time capsule not disturbed? I'm so disoriented and trying to figure out all you just showed us. And did you ever show us a lot, for which I say, "a thousand *'Thanks!'*" 

 Whenever you have the chance, please try and reconstruct the scene of the crime... Have you a rough estimate of the time line over which they were entombed? Do'ya think you dug the place out?

 I'm hereby nominating you guys for the Golden Shovel Award for 2010/2011.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

here's day two's finds!!  hope you enjoy!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## cyberdigger

.
 ..see the big heavy camera being trained by human hands in the bottom left? I would like to see the result of that Kodak moment!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

alright boys and girls!!  you have all the pictures that i have, until i take them back out and clean them.  keep the emails coming and i will let everyone know when i start selling them.  thanks again for everyone's help and comments.


----------



## woody

How long did it take you to arrange them in your driveway like that...LOL!!!


----------



## downeastdigger

IT'S A BOTTLE-PALOOZA  !!

 Thank you for taking all the pictures and posting them.  It can be a pain to do, but it made all of our winters that much better !  CONGRATULATIONS !


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Nice, and as Col. Sherman T. Potter MASH 4077 once said "Not enough OOO's in smooth...." Looking forward to seeing what the girl's look like by and by.  


> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> alright boys and girls!!  you have all the pictures that i have, until i take them back out and clean them.  keep the emails coming and i will let everyone know when i start selling them.  thanks again for everyone's help and comments.


----------



## PrivyCheese

You know what is one small thing I noticed...There wasnt more inks...You would think being a store and filling so many orders that it would have many more inks....Just making an observation.


 not that I would complain.....LOL


----------



## madman

simply amazing, great job guys! look out crawl spaces here we come!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Looks like the remains of a cardboard case that was stored.  


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Hey guys,
> What were these type of bottles..............decorative vases?
> I might want one of these from Chris and crew.
> 
> thanks,
> Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are oil lamp globes(chimneys). I'ts amazing how these things made it out whole also. The glass is very thin.It is rare to find whole ones in privy's
Click to expand...


----------



## Wheelah23

Your inbox is full! NOOOOOOO!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

hours!!!  sad thing about it....i had to put them right back up!!!  




> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> How long did it take you to arrange them in your driveway like that...LOL!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i found more for you.




> ORIGINAL:  Buffalo Hunter
> 
> Nice, and as Col. Sherman T. Potter MASH 4077 once said "Not enough OOO's in smooth...." Looking forward to seeing what the girl's look like by and by.
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> alright boys and girls!!  you have all the pictures that i have, until i take them back out and clean them.  keep the emails coming and i will let everyone know when i start selling them.  thanks again for everyone's help and comments.
Click to expand...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

here buffalo hunter!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

buffalo hunter!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

buffalo hunter!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

buffalo hunter!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

buffalo hunter!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

buffalo hunter, there is one of those that is different than the others.  her dress has waves in it and her head is smaller??


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

my email is cbw315@yahoo.com




> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Your inbox is full! NOOOOOOO!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

yes it is.



> ORIGINAL:  Buffalo Hunter
> 
> What water company is the one with the label? Buckhorn?
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> 4
Click to expand...


----------



## peejrey

ohh...... I'd love to look through those papers.


----------



## PrivyCheese

> ORIGINAL: PrivyCheese
> 
> You know what is one small thing I noticed...There wasnt more inks...You would think being a store and filling so many orders that it would have many more inks....Just amking an observation.
> 
> 
> not that I would complain.....LOL


 


 Also crock jugs.....you would think there would be more stoneware. You guys did an amazing job.For the past few days you allowed us all to live vicariously thru your pics....THANKS SOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

this jug on the far right came out of the crawl space.


----------



## PrivyCheese

Very nice...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

was someone up here looking for bottles from illinois?  if so, i have three!


----------



## Indianabottledigger

Any Indiana bottles?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Crazy man crazy! I think I like that big ole demi jon the best.
   I sent that info you wanted to your email address..
   Nice talkin to you today.If you fall into another crawl space, let me know,I'll help you out []


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

actually, my brother-in-law has his office downtown and i has a crawl space.  i will be checking it out soon!!
 it was good talking to you today too!!



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Crazy man crazy! I think I like that big ole demi jon the best.
> I sent that info you wanted to your email address..
> Nice talkin to you today.If you fall into another crawl space, let me know,I'll help you out []
> Â


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

_*Now that's a chorus line!*_ "Buffalo Girl can you come out tonight...."


> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> buffalo hunter!!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

That's part of their charm, when you take a second look the ladies change. The one to the far left is heel marked EHE and is one of seven differnt variations from that company (Edward H. Everett) The other three I have not even come close to a guess as how many variations there are of those. Their hair style changes from braids to long to short to details to flat, and her butt grows & shrinks becomes flat then round; the sleeves change, her boobs- up down in out here gone. Then the face looks change from weak to masculine and everything in between. Just in your shots you can see the physical changes in the bottles, a little shorter, a little taller, shoulders slope, lettering varies. It's just a hoot of fun for me. ** Forgot to add her weight goes up and comes down a lot too.


----------



## lexdigger

Yall get any Kentucky stuff in that haul? Let me know if you come across any!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

no kentucky stuff but i will keep looking!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

check out this site  http://emilymartian.blogspot.com/2011/01/holy-bottles-batman.html

 a friend of mine came by a took some photos of these bottles!!!  man, she is good!!!


----------



## blade

Awesome dig guys !! Can you post some pictures of your embossed pontil bottles( Meds) so we can make some offers.


----------



## Poison_Us

Did they all fit in the MINI? []
 Most impressive dig I have seen yet.  Let us know if/when you sort out the poisons...and congratz again!


----------



## appliedlips

I am interested in early Illinois bottles, please show what you have. Thank you




> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> was someone up here looking for bottles from illinois?  if so, i have three!


----------



## pigeonman

Any New Jersey bottles in the mix ? interested if you find any. thanks


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

yes, i am pretty sure there are some.  i will keep you posted when we go through them.




> ORIGINAL:  pigeonman
> 
> Any New Jersey bottles in the mix ? interested if you find any. thanks


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i will let you know about the poisons when we go through them.  i know we have some in there.  




> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Did they all fit in the MINI?Â []
> Most impressive dig I have seen yet.Â  Let us know if/when you sort out the poisons...and congratz again!


----------



## pyshodoodle

I don't think any of us can get enough of this post! I like your friend's pictures a lot, too. I can see the photographer eye in her pictures, and the love and excitement of  bottles in yours!


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> check out this site  http://emilymartian.blogspot.com/2011/01/holy-bottles-batman.html
> 
> a friend of mine came by a took some photos of these bottles!!!  man, she is good!!!


 
 ...this is really nice!! []


----------



## phil44

Anything colored and pontiled from Baltimore??? It would be nice to know about anything you have from DC Md & Va....


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i will keep you posted when we go through them.




> ORIGINAL:  phil44
> 
> Anything colored and pontiled from Baltimore??? It would be nice to know about anything you have from DC Md & Va....


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

does anyone know what the best way to clean some of these bottles??  the dirt, on some of the pontiled bottles, is like concrete.  what's the best way to get this stuff off without breaking the bottle??  can i soak them in some chemical??  thanks for the help.

 chris


----------



## woody

*RE: dig of a lifetime and we are all done!!!!!*

I use regular chlorox bleach to soak my bottles in.
 Be careful on your skin and clothes, though.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

*RE: dig of a lifetime and we are all done!!!!!*

If you have lime concretions on the glass you can sometimes remove it by using dilute hydrochloric acid (muriatic) . its what they use to remove excess mortar off brick. You can buy it by the gallon at Home Depot. Be sure to use it outside. protect your hands and eyes.  It will not affect glass.

 It will not remove sickness or etching from bottles, only tumbling will do that.

 Keep in mind most people here dont care if bottles are dirty as long as they are not chipped or cracked.


----------



## bostaurus

*RE: dig of a lifetime and we are all done!!!!!*

Will Lime-Away or something similar from the store work?  I realize it is not as  strong as Muriatic acid  but maybe a longer soak?


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: dig of a lifetime and we are all done!!!!!*

All of the above are good suggestions.. you have plenty of bottles with which you could do a side-by-side comparison of the results of each formula.. I'd be interested to know what worked.


----------



## lexdigger

*RE: dig of a lifetime and we are all done!!!!!*

I would use some type of acid as suggested. If you can find a toilet bowl cleaner called "The Works" it does a pretty good job on dirt, content and rust stain. While most diggers don't mind dirty bottles, sometimes it's impossible to evaluate the condition of the glass until it is clean. I would take the time to soak them and separate the ones with damage from the ones without. No need in getting in a hurry... you have A LOT of cleaning and examining to do!!!


----------



## Bixby Bill

*RE: dig of a lifetime and we are all done!!!!!*

Congratulations on one of the best digs I`ve heard of in an awfully long time! I know that others have mentioned that you should give a tip to the homeless guy who turned you onto this site, and I totally agree. Another aspect of that is that he may also know of other sites where he has scrounged bottles to sell on the street, and if he knows he can make money by just finding the sites, he`ll be all over the place looking for you. You never know what he might turn up, he`ll probably get into places that most of us wouldn`t go. 
 Did you find any Bixby shoe polish or ink bottles in there? I didn`t see any in the pictures, but it can`t hurt to ask! I can`t wait for the magazine article to come out. You guys make the American Pickers look like amateurs!


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> yes, i am pretty sure there are some.  i will keep you posted when we go through them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  pigeonman
> 
> Any New Jersey bottles in the mix ? interested if you find any. thanks
Click to expand...

 
 I emailed you! Well, if you have any bottles from Newark, Montclair, or Bloomfield, N.J., I'm all ears.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

hey guys and gals!!  i have listed a bottle on the members forum auction page.  i have donated a bottle to the forum and would like to give something back to this site.  everyone check it out and lets gets some cash going!!  

 chris


----------



## CALDIGR2

Good 'ol Muriatic acid does the trick and WILL NOT harm glass in any way. You can buy it the two gallons box at Home Depot, or just about any hardware. use in a very well ventilated area, stay clear of the fumes and use elbow length rubber gloves. It doesn't take long to see results.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Good 'ol Muriatic acid does the trick and WILL NOT harm glass in any way. You can buy it the two gallons box at Home Depot, or just about any hardware. use in a very well ventilated area, stay clear of the fumes and use elbow length rubber gloves. It doesn't take long to see results.


 

 ohhh yeah good stuff! Like Cal said DO NOT DO IT IN YOUR BASEMENT  []


----------



## woody

Are you saying that from experience, Rick??? []


----------



## bottlebadger

Wow- congratulations wilmingtonboys. Nice haul.  I would be interested in any Wisconsin bottles if there are any.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

A note on the Muriatic,  be sure to neutralize it when you are done with baking soda (on bottles and your pavement).

 Also , if you use various cleaning products DO NOT mix them, thats bad juju.


----------



## bottlecrazy

Hey, I'm on the first plane from Rhode Island if you need help!

 Seriously, great finds - good luck with the rest of the pit/privy/dump/crawl space - and I can't wait to see what else you find, and to hear the full story!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> Are you saying that from experience, Rick??? []


 
 YEP [8D]  well is was diluted pretty good so it wasn't that bad.I didnt want to leave the flask out side in the elements [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize

> If you have lime concretions on the glass you can sometimes remove it by  using dilute hydrochloric acid (muriatic) . its what they use to remove  excess mortar off brick


I found full strength is overkill. A 1 to 5 or even 10 ratio of water is good and makes it go further but needs a longer soak. You are supposed to mix in an order adding the acid to the water. Not the reverse.
 This ehow is a good resource for handling. http://www.ehow.com/how_5901269_dilute-muriatic-acid.html

 I also have a question. Has anyone tried those new "greener" products?


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> i have given the guy all the slick bottles to sell. he is selling them for $1 each. we gave him over 500 bottles out of the first dig and i haven't even seen how many are in the second dig. he came out just fine here. i saw him on sunday selling those bottles at a local flea market and he said he had already made $50 off of them. thanks for your post here!! keep'em coming! i will post more pics of yesterday's dig tonight!!


 


 MAN THAT IS CLASSY! WAY TO GO!!! JAMIE


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

come on guys and girls.....lets get to bidding on the bottle i have up for auction on the members forum auction.


----------



## Rockhounder55

Shhhhhh...........what are you trying to do Chris? I'm still the high bidder. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## jimmatt_43

I was saveing my first post for when I get a camera to show my meager finds,but wow! Congradulations on such a dig.
 Best of luck on your next dig and thanks for sharing
 Jim


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

hahahaha!!! sorry mike!!!




> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Shhhhhh...........what are you trying to do Chris? I'm still the high bidder. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## tigue710

Wow!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations!  Best dig ever... I'm so jealous, but happy for you!  It's weird digging in those environments, pitch black except for where the light is, and the dust is blinding... I see knotches in the down supports where shelve rails were attached... I bet they put that stuff on the shelve and forgot about it... Thank god they had a little over ordering problem!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Come on guys and gals!!!Llet's get the price of that bottle on the Members Auction Forum up there!!  Only a few days left!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

What are some digging magazines that I can contact to get this story out there??  I just contacted American Diggers today.  What other one's are out there do ya'll think will be interested in this story and pictures??  Thanks for the help.

 Chris


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

got one day left here guys and gals on the bottle for sale in the Members Forum Auction!! lets get moving on this!!!! the money goes back to this wonderful site!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks to all who bid on the bottle on the mebmber's auction forum!!  i should have some bottles cleaned up and ready for sale this weekend.  we are cleaning up most the pontiled stuff first.  i will post a picture this weekend when we are finished!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

some cleaning getting done!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Does anyone know anything about this medicine bottle?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

med question??


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> /


 
  Bottle bath!!!   make sure you wash under your lip.[8D]


----------



## druggistnut

Chris,
 I got them today and I am very happy, thanks very much.
 We're all very eager to see what you get cleaned.
 Bill


----------



## woody

What did you end up using to clean your bottles with???
 In the bath...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

muratic acid is what i used!!




> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> What did you end up using to clean your bottles with???
> In the bath...


----------



## woody

Let's see some cleaned up pictures, please.........[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> Does anyone know anything about this medicine bottle?


 
 Neat little local bottle, probably rare anywhere but Wilson...
 It was trademarked just after the turn of the century.


----------



## ncbred

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this medicine bottle?


 
 I've seen a couple of them at local auctions but they were always sold in box lots.  If you want to get rid of it Chris I would be interested.  Any other bottles from Wilson, Rocky Mount or Greenville in those thousands?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Some cleaning today!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## AntiqueMeds

When you get them clean check them for any chips or cracks in good light. I mark any damage with a black perm marker because when you go to sell you can never seem to see that small chip or bruise. Saves both seller and buy trouble down the road.
 I just make a small arrow pointing to it.
 Just a suggestion.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks, will do!!




> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> When you get them clean check them for any chips or cracks in good light. I mark any damage with a black perm marker because when you go to sell you can never seem to see that small chip or bruise. Saves both seller and buy trouble down the road.
> I just make a small arrow pointing to it.
> Just a suggestion.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

also, since you have a bunch of duplicates you might want to write a number on each to make your selling job a bit less confusing.  I get confused easy[]


----------



## Plumbata

The group shots are great, but aside from the figurals I can't really identify/read anything. Got any embossed pontils and local pharms you want to take close-ups of?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Yes, i do have some embossed pontils and some local meds for sale.  I will post some pics tomorrow.




> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> The group shots are great, but aside from the figurals I can't really identify/read anything. Got any embossed pontils and local pharms you want to take close-ups of?


----------



## tigue710

Hey Chris, I got the message from Bill about the Demi, was wondering if you could send it dirty?  I don't think my pm thing is working so I wanted to double check with you.  Thanks matt


----------



## Wangan

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> /


 

 Congratulations men!UNREAL!!!The dream dig of a lifetime!Dixie sardines Eastport Maine!Love it!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

not sure what you are talking about here.  sorry, got a thousand things going on here.  




> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> Hey Chris, I got the message from Bill about the Demi, was wondering if you could send it dirty?  I don't think my pm thing is working so I wanted to double check with you.  Thanks matt


----------



## Wangan

> ORIGINAL:  downeastdigger
> 
> IT'S A BOTTLE-PALOOZA  !!
> 
> Thank you for taking all the pictures and posting them.  It can be a pain to do, but it made all of our winters that much better !  CONGRATULATIONS !
> 
> 
> 
> +1!


----------



## Wangan

Any Maine bottles?


----------



## tigue710

I'm not quite sure either.  I had pm'd you about a Demi, but
 I don't know if you got... Anyway bill (druggistnut) wrote on
 My Post in buy sell trade That would sell Me a Demi, so I pm'd him back... I thought he had talked to you, but I dnt know if my pm is working and if you got the message or if you talked to him as I had assumed!  Anyway, was interested in a demi


----------



## BRIAN S.

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> what a way to send out 2010!!!


 
 WOW ! Great find !


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

yes, it is!




> ORIGINAL: BRIAN S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> what a way to send out 2010!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ! Great find !
Click to expand...


----------



## bottlesjhbottler

sure is a mix of gear the prices is a rare colour normally dark blue,keep up the good work crew
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> yes, it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: BRIAN S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> what a way to send out 2010!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ! Great find !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
*"Yes, it is!"*:  1.  A way to send out 2010?  2.  Great find?
 Just trying to clarify things before jumping off the deep end here.


----------



## woody

I have unlocked this thread so that Chris, Wilmingtonbottleboys, and everyone else can contribute to this fine dig.
 If anyone comes back and starts trouble, again, I will personally take matters into my hands and you will find that it won't be pretty when you're looking in from the outside.
 In other words......... keep it civil and if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all.[]


----------



## blobbottlebob

Thanks Woody. It really IS a dig of a lifetime and its a post that will be fun to look back upon.


----------



## The Bottleman

Well after the pictures stopped i stopped reading, so i dont know what happened for the post to be locked but im glad it is open. This is an amazing find, the lonely island has a song called "jizz in my pants" that i would say could be appropriately played as the pictures for this post are looked at. I cant believe this all came from one area. What a find guys, if you get one of those finds at the end of each year, well you are set for life.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

hahahahaha!!  that's a heck of a song!!


----------



## The Bottleman

Haha yes it is, but does it not appropriately describe the way an avid dump digger feels after making this haul, or even seeing pictures of it? it is utterly amazing. I have yet to find my first dump, but am working on it as you may have seen in my post in this part of the forums about  tips on finding dumps. I cant believe this is all from one place and you arent even finished. I can not wait to hear your story.


----------



## farmgal

I only got thru page 5 and I'm totally speechless...Extremely impressed! Totally exhausted thinking about all those bottles....Congrats!!!!


----------



## Rockhounder55

It's nice to see you back on the forum, farmgal. []  ~Mike


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks guys and gals!!


----------



## JUNKMAN1

Nice


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

I need some help pricing some Bitter's bottles.  Who can help?


----------



## cyberdigger

You could put them up on ebay with a $10 million reserve.. that will give you a fair idea.. [8|]
 ..serious...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

The first one is a Boerhaves Holland Bitters B. Pace Jr. & Co. Pittsburgh, Pa.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Next is an open pontil For Dyspepsia Asthma & General Debility Oxygenated Bitters.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## justanolddigger

The Boerhaves is one of my favorites, I have had a few over the years. Great deep blue aqua, usually display nice crudity. They usually sell in dug condition for around $50-80, maybe even a little stronger. There is one on ebay right now if you wish to track it to get an idea. I sold a mint one on ebay last year for $125. The Oxygenated has everything going for it, classic form, tons of embossing, bitters, and open pontil, but for some reason they don't command a lot of money, I never understood why. In dug condition, it should bring $70-100, I sold one last year that took off for some odd reason for $145 on ebay, but a labeled mint one also sold last year on ebay for $125. I have seen many examples sell for around $100.
 Bill


----------



## diggerdirect

I agree, I dug & sold a pontiled Oxy bitters for 150, crude w/ no damage, and a smooth base same bottle brought 55.

 Al


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks guys!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

my nephew ben cleaning some of the bottles.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## epackage

I'm gonna say $400 on the bitters bottles.....


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

jealous again i see!!


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> jealous again i see!!


 You asked for an opinion on the value and I gave it, you have some real issues I guess...


----------



## cyberdigger

How's about calling a cease-fire, you two? This is getting old.


----------



## epackage

all I did was give  a value from books I have, what's the deal Charlie?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

you know what they say when you assume.


----------



## sodanut

All I can say is wow


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Like I always say " You can't like everyone" it's the way of the world. []
   Except for Chuck he loves us all [8D]


----------



## tigue710

I like turtles


----------



## buzzkutt033

the photos of Ben are really cool. i hope he 
 takes a shine to our hobby...........


 jim


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

he already has.  he loves that we love it so much.....hook line and sinker!!!


----------



## blobbottlebob

> I like turtles


 Sweet. I like ferrets that come out of urns.


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> my nephew ben cleaning some of the bottles.


 
 I'd sit him in the yard, instead of over concrete to clean a wet, slippery bottle.  Not because he's a young'un, 'cause I'd be over something cushy too, and I was collecting long before you were born, Chris, and sadly stuff happens.  But I know, everybody, they're his bottles and he can do whatever...  Just trying to help here.

 I do love how this is a family venture with your bunch.  Makes for a lot of great memories.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

yeah, you are right.  he only gets to clean the cheap bottles.  he doesn't know any better.  hahahahaha!!


----------



## fla cokeman

Great finds guys! any Florida bottles in the bunch?


----------



## fla cokeman

see what happens when you send a message without your glasses on!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

I do have some Florida Mineral Water bottles.




> ORIGINAL:  fla cokeman
> 
> Great finds guys! any Florida bottles in the bunch?


----------



## Stardust

Chris,
 Thank you for thinking of me, I'm so happy to have something from the dig of the lifetime along with the other treasure. I LOVE YOU GUYS! I put them in a safe place. [] Thank you and God Bless all of you my friends~ 
 stardust ~ *


----------



## nhpicker

HOLY SH*T...THATS A LOT OF OLD BOTTLES! WOOOOOW! Good job guys!


----------



## Rockhounder55

Not only is that a lot of old bottles nhpicker, but I just noticed how many hits this thread has gotten. It's over 30,000. Wowzers!! []  ~Mike


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks nhpicker!!



> ORIGINAL:  nhpicker
> 
> HOLY SH*T...THATS A LOT OF OLD BOTTLES! WOOOOOW! Good job guys!


----------



## Jim

Give Ben a few years, and he will be digging pits. I love to see young collectors being encouraged. We're gonna need them to keep the bottles coming and continue our legacies when we're gone.

 My stepdaughter is 11, and she loves to go antique shopping with her mom and me. She has been on a few dump digs with me, too. When she gets a little bigger and older, I'm sure she will want to dig a pit with me. That will be cool.  ~Jim


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

yeah, getting the kids involved it crucial.  i am just glad my nephew loves it as much as we do.  he is a good kid!!  you are lucky to have a stepdaughter who loves that stuff at that age!!  keep taking her!!


----------



## KBbottles

Chris,

 Just got my bottle and I am more than happy with it!  Amazing!!!!  I can't decide whether or not to tumble it as it looks so cool!!  Thanks again.  I'll be sure to keep in touch. 

 -Kenny


----------



## mtfdfire22

you've taken all the bottles and left none fore us! im so jealous


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Wow... I hope I'll find a dump that big!


----------



## justadddirt

Bumping this up for the forum visitors convenience. This thread was about to go to the 3rd page & is still getting well over a 100 hits a day.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks gary!


----------



## justadddirt

Your welcome Chris. This thread has had 426 hits since I moved it up yesterday. Still a lot of interest.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> Bumping this up for the forum visitors convenience.


I agree, this should be available to let everyone know what's possible. Most of us dream, some experience.


----------



## justadddirt

BUMP!!


----------



## justadddirt

BUMP!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Thanks guys!!!  We are getting ready to tackle the cleaning of thousands of bottles.  The weather has warmed up pretty good so it is CLEANING TIME!!!!  Anyone want to help???  Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## justadddirt

When you get some cleaned up, show some pics of some that we haven't seen.


----------



## RedGinger

My husband likes to clean the bottles as soon as he gets home.  If it's cold, he lets them warm up first, of course.  He really enjoys cleaning them (bonus for me!).  I suppose it's partly because you can see things you couldn't when they were dirty. Other than that, I don't know why he likes it.  He will have a couple buckets worth of bottles cleaned in no time flat.  I don't enjoy it at all, but I do let him use the kitchen sink to clean them[:-]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Yeah, digging the bottles is so much fun but you really don't think about all the work you have ahead of you with cleaning them!!!  []  Oh well, I am not complaining here!!!


----------



## beendiggin

With that dig you should be able to afford to hire someone to clean 'em.  That was just an incredible find.  I'm still shocked.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks man!!  if you want to help i will pay you??  hahaha!!


----------



## Alaska

take me on a guest dig and ill clean bottles! heck, ill buy lunch too!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

come on down!!




> ORIGINAL:  Alaska
> 
> take me on a guest dig and ill clean bottles! heck, ill buy lunch too!


----------



## justadddirt

Hey Chris, let's see some cleaned up bottles!!


----------



## farmerdan

Im probably the last person on the forum to see this thread - I've been away for awhile! Im sure nobody will mind another bump for this one so I just gotta say this literally brought tears to my eyes. I can only dream of one day being so fortunate! I'll just keep scratchin in my TOC dump and keep an eye out always. Great dig- Unbelievable! When are we gonna see it in B&G C?

 []Farmerdan


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> Thanks guys!!!  We are getting ready to tackle the cleaning of thousands of bottles.  The weather has warmed up pretty good so it is CLEANING TIME!!!!  Anyone want to help???  Hahahahaha!!!!


 
 I'll clean every last one of 'em.  For one of the Evans.  Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

it was in this months and last months issues!!!  thanks for the comments!!!



> ORIGINAL:  farmerdan
> 
> Im probably the last person on the forum to see this thread - I've been away for awhile! Im sure nobody will mind another bump for this one so I just gotta say this literally brought tears to my eyes. I can only dream of one day being so fortunate! I'll just keep scratchin in my TOC dump and keep an eye out always. Great dig- Unbelievable! When are we gonna see it in B&G C?
> 
> []Farmerdan


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks for the offer but that is not going to get it!!!  hahahaha!!!



> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> Thanks guys!!!  We are getting ready to tackle the cleaning of thousands of bottles.  The weather has warmed up pretty good so it is CLEANING TIME!!!!  Anyone want to help???  Hahahahaha!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll clean every last one of 'em.Â  For one of the Evans.Â  Hahahahaha!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

getting ready to get started on that here soon!!  how's it been going man??



> ORIGINAL:  justadddirt
> 
> Hey Chris, let's see some cleaned up bottles!!


----------



## oldtrashlover

ya after they dug up all the bottles. and had all the fun to them selffs.  they ask for help to clean them.  do i get one out of ten i clean /?  or some kinda deal ?  nice find guys,  what do i have to do to get in a dump down ther e?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

oldtrash come on down and we can dig together!!!  where you from??


----------



## keithstanfield

FIRST!!!!!!!!!!er,uuhh....wait a minute..................


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

don't know what this means??




> ORIGINAL:  keithstanfield
> 
> FIRST!!!!!!!!!!er,uuhh....wait a minute..................


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> it was in this months and last months issues!!!  thanks for the comments!!!


 
 Hey Chris,

 Can you direct us anywhere online where we might read the story? I don't get the magazine & neither does my library. Newsstand guy said, "What?"


----------



## Stony99

Great find guys! I read the whole thread last night.  Incredible story!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

surfaceone, i don't know if American Bottle and Glass allow you to view it online or not?  i know you can go to Relic Hunter Magazine and read a small version of the story if you like. http://relic-hunting.com/ 




> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> it was in this months and last months issues!!!  thanks for the comments!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,
> 
> Can you direct us anywhere online where we might read the story? I don't get the magazine & neither does my library. Newsstand guy said, "What?"
Click to expand...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks Stony!!  




> ORIGINAL:  Stony99
> 
> Great find guys! I read the whole thread last night.  Incredible story!


----------



## T D

sorry, but gotta BUMP!


----------



## downsouthdiggers

Was this around any specific building or was it a house? I.e. church/school/hospital/etc.


----------



## cyberdigger

It was in the root cellar of a theological seminary...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

it was a crawlspace of an old building.


----------



## Rockhounder55

The "Thread of the Century" has been revived. Whooo Hooo!!! []  ~Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Don't you just hate it when the high from a good dig starts to fizzle out? 
   That's why I keep digging my ass off to get that high again,even if its just one decent bottle I don't have. 
     Its the "dig" more then the glass for me.The mystery of it []


----------



## VTdigger

That's insane!!!    I would love a dig like that I'd basicly think I'd died and gone to heaven.
 How did you find all that?

 I'm the same Rick everything you just said, I've been averageing at least a few finds every week (digging/looking/2nd hand stores etc.) since the snow went away pretty much.  I get all restless if I go to long in between finds.  I'm gonna go nuts this winter,when all the dig places are frozen over, but than I'll just look for deals online.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

i hear ya rick!!  we are in the same boat man!!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

sorry, i had to!!  haven't seen this in a while!!


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> My husband likes to clean the bottles as soon as he gets home.  If it's cold, he lets them warm up first, of course.  He really enjoys cleaning them (bonus for me!).  I suppose it's partly because you can see things you couldn't when they were dirty. Other than that, I don't know why he likes it.  He will have a couple buckets worth of bottles cleaned in no time flat.  I don't enjoy it at all, but I do let him use the kitchen sink to clean them[:-]


 Ship em down here,I love cleaning bottles!

 When I've got a couple _days_ with nothing to do I need to read this thread through.


----------



## NCdigger5

Bump for new members.


----------



## jonahtroy

ah yes. I went through every single page earlier this week and i was going to just say WOW!!!!! but i thought it would be a bit of a necro, but now i'll say it, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hemihampton

Don't know how I missed this post, just now read it. Any of those Buffalo water bottles left? Did you find any blob top beer bottles? LEON.


----------



## loris19

Did you guys find any south Carolina bottles up there?


----------



## hunting262

I have a good spot i always go digging but i never thought of finding that many botles AMAZING!!!![:-][:-][:-][:-][:-]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## tigue710

Ill never get tired of those pictures!


----------



## hemihampton

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> Don't know how I missed this post, just now read it. Any of those Buffalo water bottles left? Did you find any blob top beer bottles? LEON.


 

 NO COMMENT?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

sorry, the buffalo's are gone!!  only found a few blobs but they are staying with me!!


----------



## hemihampton

OK, THANKS.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Fancy Pics!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

/


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

c


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

x


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## hemihampton

> ORIGINAL: wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> .


 
 Was there a Question in there?


----------



## epackage

[/quote] 

 Was there a Question in there?
 [/quote]
 Bumping this incredible find to the top...[]


----------



## cowseatmaize

> Bumping this incredible find to the top..


 Great dig post indeed. It was a nightmare also at times to deal with. 
 Do you think we're over it? My memory ain't so good but I sure remember this.[][][]
 To those that don't, don't ask.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

yep, it was a nightmare!


----------



## beendiggin

Best damn nightmare ever.


----------



## cyberdigger

Best of "Good Luck Gone Bad" by the luckiest suns of beaches ever..lol


----------



## antlerman23

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> yep, it was a nightmare!


 i don't know how this could be a nightmare... 
 i joined the forum to comment on this thread i believe!


----------



## GACDIG

Sure one I will always remember. []


----------



## andy volkerts

I have gone over this post several times, and what I find really hard to believe is all the newer construction under those buldings (basalt blocks and newer pipes) and the workmen had to crawl all over that busted up glass and all those bottles, and they didnt take any of them!!!!! Man what luck that all those bottles remained for you guys to excavate!! great post!! ....


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks antlerman!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

majority of the bottles were underground.  the newer stuff was on the surface.  we actually dug down about 3 ft. to find most of the bottles.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

the dig was not a nightmare antlerman, it was the post up here that made it a nightmare!!


----------



## antlerman23

ohhhh I see! I can see how some jealous souls or whatever could make it a nightmare!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

haha!!  yep, it happened but that's ok! still a ton of great people up here!!  




> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> ohhhh I see! I can see how some jealous souls or whatever could make it a nightmare!


----------



## Noleakjohn

Wow way to go guys amazing!


----------



## 69valiant

One of the best posts ever.  And a nightmare I'd be happy to have ANYTIME!!!!


----------



## Deershed

Just read the entire thread...AWESOME!!

 Why can't a moderator make this a sticky??No need for bumps.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface

I just came across this thread! OH MY GOSH!!!! You guys come out with some AMAZING bottles! That is AWESOME! Congrats! (I know it has been a while, but I am sure your still very proud!)


----------



## NHkeith

My first time looking at this thread also. VERY AWESOME!! inspiring for a newbee


----------



## ORE552

I am speechless! I have never heard of (or seen until now) a haul like this.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

thanks guys!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

hello all!!!  it's been a while.  how's everyone been??


----------



## hemihampton

Bump. Any new news?  Leon.


----------



## 11Freckles

Oh my Gracious... This is/was amazing!


----------



## Teradacto58

We went to a dig in Vancouver  BC in 1970...just before the Health Dept  shut it down....too many full opium bottles being found!!!  My Dad backed his pickup in and I started filling it up with Dollar a Box deals....There were kids digging and selling..

A dollar a box...dirt and all..
THE DUMP was about 1890-1910..


----------

